# Need help with injured pigeon!!! please!!!



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi, I found a pigeon today being attacked by a hawk. When I got to it, I noticed its left leg was injured and bleeding a little bit. I took it in and I don't know what to do with it. I can't take it to an animal clinic because everything is closed due to hurricane Wilma. Please help me, i need advice.... I have it in a cage wrapped in a towel, in the dark. I guess to prevent shock, like i read in other forums. I also put some vasoline on its injury. What should I do now, and how can I make it more comfortable? Thank you so much


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this bird. Could you expand on the injured leg .... has the bleeding stopped, does the leg seem to work ok, etc. ?


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

As for comfort, if the cage is roomy that will do fine .... what is on the bottom of the cage ? Offer water and seed. The water container should be small and hard to tip over. At first you may have to dip the beak in the water and watch for it to drink. This is basically to show s/he where the water is. Keep s/he out of draft's and away from noise if possible.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jessie5x5 said:


> Hi, I found a pigeon today being attacked by a hawk. When I got to it, I noticed its left leg was injured and bleeding a little bit. I took it in and I don't know what to do with it. I can't take it to an animal clinic because everything is closed due to hurricane Wilma. Please help me, i need advice.... I have it in a cage wrapped in a towel, in the dark. I guess to prevent shock, like i read in other forums. I also put some vasoline on its injury. What should I do now, and how can I make it more comfortable? Thank you so much


Hello Jessie,
Many thanks for taking in this poor pij.
Please click on, & read, the link noted below in it's entirety. It describes, *step by step*, how to care for an injured pigeon or dove. The steps are basic & if followed in order can help save a bird's life.  

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Others will be along to assist as well.
Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along. 

Cindy 

Jessie,
After you have determined the extent of the wound(s), I would suggest cleaning them with a diluted betadine solution. 1 part betadine to 9 parts water. It should resemble the color or weak tea. Gently cleanse the area.


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey, thanks sooooo much for replying quickly. I will take a look at the link you sent me right away. As for the detailed injury, well when I lift its left wing I see blood stains, but it is not oozing blood or anything. I'm assuming that that is the result of the other birds pecking or something. It usually tries to keep its leg stretched out, and it looks very uncomfortable. I have a towel in the cage that it is bundled up in. It also had hair wrapped tightly around its left claws, trapping all its fingers together, I managed to cut that off but i don't know how long it had been like that. I will keep you guys updated and thanks again for all your help. Oh, and when should I try and give it water, I really don't want to scare it or put it into a deeper shock, if that’s even possible


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi jessie5x5,


Lay a light colored hand towell over an electric Heating Pad set to where the Bird can be nice and warm. This might be the 'low' setting, or the 'medium' depending on your clime.

Have the Heating Pad in a cage or box so that only half of the cage / box bottom is occupied with it, that way, the Bird can be on it or off of it as it likes.

Sunlight is good for them, so a Cage is much better than a Box, if you can get one to use for this.

Make sure they are protected from any drafts...or annoyances from other pets or children.

If you can locate any Bird rehabbers in your area, see if you can them to do a really good inspection of the Bird's possible injuries.

Little punctures can be hard to find and may not bleed, but can be sources of infection.

Expect to put the Bird on a regimen of some suitable antibiotic, such as Cipro or Baytril...or maybe some 'myocin' kind.

If the leg is not broken, but merely strained or sprained, the Bird will hold it 'up'. If it is broken, the leg will dangle and not be held up.

Let them have clean fresh Water changed every day or sooner, and plenty of good Bird Seeds, both of which can be put into something like small Custard-cups or other squat, hard-to-tip little short bowls. If nothing like this is handy, just cut off the bottom inch and a half or a little less, of some wider based to-go- cups, like from the 7-11's 'Big Gulp' or something, and use those.

The Bird might be just fine with no meds, or might require meds if any infections were begun from the Hawk's claws making punctures...and, best to play it safe if you can, and to get the Bird on to some meds.

Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jessie5x5,

I did not see your post since I was still composeing mine...

The blood is not from other Pigeons pecking it I do not think, but from the Hawk's claws making small punctures or tears.

Provide Seed and Water now...

If the Bird is shy, just set them so he can get to them easily. If the Bird is not-so-shy, you can gently offer the (tepid, for the first time) Water to his Beak so that as you offer it slowly, his Beak is just dipping into it.

Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jesse 5x5,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and thanks for helping this pigeon and providing a safe place. Please be sure and hydrate w/the sugar/salt water before giving food.
Low is probably better for the heating pad with a towel or the like over it.

Where are you located?? There are avian vets who will take care of the bird at no charge if you sign the bird over to them. In the meantime if you happen to have some creme based neo sporin for the wounds that would be good. The area may be cleaned up w/a solution of ten parts water to one part hydrogen peroxide. 

Best,

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jessie5x5 said:


> It usually tries to keep its leg stretched out, and it looks very uncomfortable.
> 
> *It also had hair wrapped tightly around its left claws, trapping all its fingers together*, I managed to cut that off but i don't know how long it had been like that.
> 
> ...


He Jessie,
The hair, etc., wrapped around this poor pij's foot may very well have been the cause of it being caught.  

Allow the bird to stabilize (usually between 20-30 minutes) & regain it's body temperature *before* you offer him any liquids. When you do, I would suggest starting out with the rehydrating solution. When a bird experiences a traumatic event, they usually need an electrolyte boost. 
If he doesn't drink on his own, you can place him in your lap & *slowly *administer a couple drops of the rehydrating solution just inside his beak every few minutes. 

Cindy


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the advice

I don't have a heating pad, but i warmed up one of those sandy microwavable pillows and wrapped in a sock and put it in the box/cage (it’s kind of like something you would put a dog in when traveling). I tried but I can't really contact any experts on this to help me asses the injury being that we are under hurricane Wilma, so s/he is staying indoors for now. When I found it, it was in the middle of getting beat up by the hawk, so I don't think it got to do that much damage. Just the leg seems pretty bad
I have the water available, but i don't have any seeds... is there an alternative i can use for food??


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay... its been about an hour, I'll try the rehydrating solution... but question, if the bird is asleep should i wake it??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hold the bird and drop a couple of drops on its beak and see if it responds. Looks like you've had it for around an hour.

Are you sure it's sleeping??

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jessie5x5 said:


> I have the water available,* but i don't have any seeds*... is there an alternative i can use for food??


At this point in time Jessie, don't worry too much about the seeds. Getting this bird stabilized & hydrated is the primary concern. 

Your heat source is fine, just make sure it isn't too warm.

Cindy


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

I think so... It has its eyes closed and doesn't respond to noise, but every now and then it moves so i know its not dead....


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm in the process of giving it warm water (mixed with a pinch of sugar and salt). S/he, is drinking it!!! Still has S/he's eyes closed, but i guess thats a good sign thats its drinking right?? How much do i give?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jessie,

Just allow the bird to drink as much as it wants. It should drink a little every few hours. (5ml)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jessie5x5 said:


> Ok, I'm in the process of giving it warm water (mixed with a pinch of sugar and salt).
> *S/he, is drinking it!!!*
> 
> Still has S/he's eyes closed, but i guess thats a good sign thats its drinking right?? *How much do i give?*


So glad to hear your little patient is drinking on his own. 
He may only take a few sips at a time. The main thing before offering any seeds, is to make sure he *is* drinking. Once that bridge has been crossed you can begin to offer some seed. 

You are doing a wonderful job.  

Cindy


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey I'm not sure if this is working, but here is a semi-bad picture of the pigeon you guys are helping me save. Thanks again for all the advice, and i hope s/he pulls through. Hopefully the picture shows, or there is an availbale link... not sure how to work with computers that well. Thanks again, each and everyone of you, It just shows that there are still good people out there.


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm letting it sleep for now, but it got to a point where it was acually opening its mouth on its own to drink the water!!! I will attempt to feed it in an hour or so, any suggestions on what it will eat if i don't have any seeds?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jesse 5x5,

Frozen corn, peas thawed to room temperature would be fine. Lentils, split green peas, brown or white rice. The color of the cere on this bird in the pic looks like a dark pink/brown?? It might be a jouvenile. You could offer food when ready and see it's response.

Good work, thanks again.

fp


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay, I have that... I'm going to water it again at 11 and I'll will offer food at that time too... thanks, and I'll keep it updated. Maybe I could post up better pictures of it when i get better light, but i really don't want to disturb it now. Thanks again
~Jessie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Jesse,

Thank you for rescuing this poor little pigeon.
Please, don't use vaseline on th wounds, if you have neosporin that would be much better.
Where are you located, maybe someone is nearby who could help you.

Reti


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Miami Fl...I already put vasoline on the wound a long time ago.... like around 6:00 PM. Will that do more harm??


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jessie5X5,


See if you can do another couple images, one of the leg, one of the face from the side...try and get it in focus if you can...we need to see detail better if possible.

It is fine to wake the Bird for this.

'Sleeping' under these circumstances is probably not what we would prefer to see or hear of...and may signal that the Bird is ill, was ill before being attacked, or, merely young not well nourished and exhausted from the ordeal.

This may be a young Bird who was/is new to being on their own and may not have much experience pecking-eating yet, and if so, they may not respond to Seeds in front of them...if this is the case, then you will soon have to feed them, and various of us here will be happy to advise you on how and what.

Decent all purpose Bird Seed can Be got of most grocery stores, or Canary seed can...if this Bird is interested in self feeding/pecking...



Leg-wise, Vasolene will merely seal germs 'in' and is of no benifit topically for injuries.

Clean it off if you can and use some regular Hydrogen Peroxide mixed 50-50 with water and just gently wash the injury on the leg if you want, blotting with little wads of non scented toilet paper or que tips, rolling them gently over the injury area...and tomorrow, get some Neosporin at any grocery or drug store, if they are open with the storm going on and so on...and use that on the leg and on whatever punctures you may find.

Is the Bird's Keel ( lower front ) 'sharp'? If the Bird is maature and well nourished, their Keel will be blunt and well muscled on each side so that one does not feel it readily...if starved, the keel can feel quite thin and 'sharp' in it's way.

Are there any yellowish poop-feathers around it's little butt?

Can you look into it's throa in a strong light and see if there are any little yellow bits down there on the sides or wherever?

Has the Bird pooped at all? and if so, can you describe them as for color and shape and consistancy?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Jesse,

I am in Miami, Fl, most likely tomorrow we won't be able to do anything for this little guy. But hopefully Tuesday I can pick him up from you.
I work at Avian&Exotic vet clinic, on South Dixie highway, you can either bring me the bird or I can pick him up from you on my way to work. I live on Brickell.

Let me know.

Reti


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

All the feathers were plucked out of the left leg (under the wing, were the leg meet the body) There was no ozzing blood. I'm going to feed it and water it now, and I'll will try and take better pictures. I'm also going to try and wipe off the vasaline and administer the proper meds. Thanks a bunch for all your recommendations and I will keep you posted with new pictures ASAP. Thanks again.


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Reti, thanks soooo much, please keep in touch and I will try and get him/her to you or vice versa when possible. Good luck with the hurricane.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Jessie. Good luck to you and yours too.
Give me a call when everything is over

305-374-3525 or 305-431-2821

Worst case scenario if we can't get in touch, you can drop off birdie at the vet clinic on 12125 S. Dixie Hwy, I should be there Tuesday afternoon.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well that little sweetie certainly is snuggled in for the night. 
What an adorable photo.  

Reti, that would be wonderful if your vets could take a look at the little one.
Please keep us posted on how things go.

Cindy


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey these are the best pictures i could take with my camera phone. One shows how her leg is really stiff and stretched out underneath her... The other one, I thought was a good profile shot, so maybe anyone could detect the age somehow? and the last one is a picture (a not so good one) of birdie's injury. I put neosporine on the wound and gave it more water. I didn't feed it though... She looked scared, so I'm going to leave her for tonight, and check on her tomorrow. I'll keep updating, and seeking for advice. Thanks again all of you for your much appreciated help. Also,I will keep in touch with you Reti, thank you.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jessie5x5,


Hmmmmmm, well...still kinda blurry, but my guess is a late adolescent Bird...prolly a neophyte flier and still new-ish to self feeding but might be talented by now at pecking...hard to guess on that, but, may as well see if they show any interest in Seeds in the morning...

Hope you cen get with Reti soon...

Thanks Reti!

Good luck all!

Good luck with that Storm stuff too!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Phil.
Hope little birdie can hang in there until after the storm.

Reti


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, I hope so too. This may be the last time I could post, because we might loose electricity soon. I promise to keep everyone updated on birdies condition whenever possible. Thanks again for all your help. I'll call you Reti. You all are great people.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jesse5x5,

Hope your little one is continuing to do well today. If you do clean up the wounds w/peroxide and water, I believe the solution that I've seen posted by
TAWhatley is one part Hydrogen Peroxide to 10 parts water. A cream based
anti-biotic would also be better than ointment if you have on hand, I realize you are laboring under extreme circumstances with the storm. If the bird doesn't eat on its own, you may open the beak and put a seed or legume at the back of the tongue and allow the bird to swallow it on its own.

I was hoping when I heard your anticipation of the storm that you'd be in Reti's area, so you couldn't be in better hands  . Hope things go well for you and the bird and that you aren't hit hard by the storm.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Jesse5x5,
> Hope your little one is continuing to do well today.
> 
> *If you do clean up the wounds w/peroxide and water, I believe the solution that I've seen posted by TAWhatley is one part Hydrogen Peroxide to 10 parts water.* fp


I was going to comment on the two different hydrogen peroxide/water ratio suggestions given in this thread, but thought I better check a bit further before I did so as I don't use that solution for cleaning wounds. 
I was also told the *1 part hydrogen peroxide to 10 parts water ratio *is correct.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oooops!

Thanks for the correction Cindy, I had said 50/50, and one-peroxide-to-ten-water was unknown to me as the recommended mix.

Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Oooops!
> 
> Thanks for the correction Cindy, I had said 50/50, and one-peroxide-to-ten-water was unknown to me as the recommended mix.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure myself Phil, so thought I better double check.  
When necessary, I use the diluted betadine solution for cleaning wounds. Thankfully, my 'backyard buddies' seem to be quite healthy & happy.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I talked to Jessie yesterday after the storm. She was ok and we were meeting this morning so I could get the bird. While I was driving to our meeting place Jessie called my home to let me know the bird died, I got the news from my hubby, so I don't know details, sorry. Communication is not at it's best here right now.
I am very sad about the little guy's passing and keep on thinking if the storm wasn't coming he might have had a better chance, or better I should have picked him up the other night right away. Lesson learned, if I ever hear again of a sick bird I will go pick it up even in the middle of the night.
I always have meds on hand, heating pad, heat lamps, food for hand feeding everything. I am sorry this little guy had to pay for me not picking it up right away.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Thank you so much for the update, I was thinking about that bird since I read this thread before the storm came. I'm so sorry the bird didn't make it.

Please don't blame yourself for the birds death. The bird may have already been in very bad shape and there may have been nothing you could do about it.


Jesse,

Thank you for trying to help this bird, I'm sorry the bird didn't make it. I'm sure you made him as comfortable as possible, and that may have been all that could have been done. The bird passed in a peace and comfort that you provided.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti and Jesssie - so very sorry about the little one. I have been pulling for him.

Reti, please don't be hard on yourself. You did what you felt was the right thing to do at the time and even if you had picked him up it may not have made any difference. It's easy to second guess, and God knows, I've done my share but the very fact that you were willing to take this little one shows what I've learned about you on this forum, that you are a good, caring person, and no matter what the outcome was for this little pigeon it doesn't change my mind.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Reti, please don't feel bad, I know you do the best you can, and even if you'd picked him up that night he may have had complications that you wouldn't have been able to save him from. It's been a while since I lived in hurricaine country,
but I seem to remember alot of last minute rushing aroung to batten down the hatches. You're there for the rescues in every way that you can be.

Jesse5x5, it was wonderful of you to take the time to help this poor pij and rescue him from the hawk. Alot of folks would have just walked away, especially these days with everyone being paranoid about the avian flu.

Thanks to both of you for doing your best under trying circumstances w/the storm moving in to make this little fellow comfortable.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Treesa and Maggie.
But you know how it is, you can't help but wonder what if.... 
Thank you for your kind words.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jessie, Reti,


Oh hell...

Sorry to hear this...

Thanks for wishing to aid the little one...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jessie5x5 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Update*

Hey guys, I just got my power back...

As Reti already informed you, the Pigeon died Tuesday morning. I woke up at around 9:30 to check on it and apparently it had passed away at night.

Reti: please, please, please don't blame yourself. I told everyone about the bird literally hours before the hurricane hit. There was absolutely no way you could have gotten here on time, and still be safe and prepared for the storm. 

I just don't understand why the bird had to die. I did everything. It wasn't even bleeding much. I kept it worm, gave it water every hour or two. It should have survived.... **** happens i guess. However, I still want to thank each and every one of you for guiding be through this heart breaking experience. I would have been lost without this forum and without all the replies that i got. Seriously, you all are great people and it makes me happy that you guys care.

Special thanks to Reti for willing to go out of her way and take the bird from me to care for it. I'm sorry for our loss. Please stay safe and take care.

Good bye everyone, and thanks again


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, there is a possibility that there was some bacteria on the hawk's claws that caused a bloodborne infection. There's one called Pasteurella Multocida that's often caused by cat bites but can also come from dog bites and hawk claws. That one can kill a bird in as little as 12 hours but usually takes longer. Pigeons are also some of the toughest of birds. 

The talons of a hawk can also pierce internal organs and bring the animal inexorably down. Anyhow, that it was keeping its eyes closed was a real bad sign and it probably needed immediate internal antibiotics or some surgical intervention. At least you gave it a quiet place to pass away where it didn't have to worry about predators. Sometimes, that's all we can do.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Jessie,

I am so glad you have your power back.
I left you a message on your answering machine today, just wanted to thank you one more time for all you did for this little one.
You did all you could, and Pidgey is right, I feel the same way, it was probably infection from the hawks talons. There was nothing you could have done without having antibiotics and even with those we don't always succeed to save them.

Thanks again.

Reti


----------

